# Site of Service / Place of service for professional claims?



## Denise (Mar 14, 2012)

I am searching for documentation or a website that I can use that will tell me what cpt codes can be billed at specific locations.  Yesterday I was on medicares fee schedule and when i entered a procedure code the site of service didn't seem to be correct. What else can I try?  thank you


----------

